

Bertrand Russel in Bollywood - sid6376
http://www.openculture.com/2013/01/bertrand_russell_in_bollywood_the_old_philosophers_improbable_appearance_in_a_hindi_film_1967.html

======
kumarharsh
Wow... that is weird, to say the least... Bollywood has done some very surreal
things over the years, isn't it? :D

